# Seville Housing, Brechin Castle, Trinidad - January 2009



## Trinpaul (Jan 17, 2009)

This is the Seville housing area which is where the expatriate management of the Brechin Castle sugar factory was housed. A 18 hole golf course was built around the estate to the south but some of the lands were used for planting and shrunk to a 9 hole course. After Tate & Lyle was nationalised the complex was used to house the management of Caroni (1975) staff. With the demise of Caroni some of the houses are still occupied but some are empty and gradually falling apart. Generally each of the great sugar (and cocoa) estates had housing complexes of varying sizes and complexity for their expatriate management. This was the same for the oil companies such as Shell and BP who had large housing complexes complete with clubs, swimming pools and golf courses. 






Aerial view showing location of Seville in relation to the Brechin Castle factory.





Aerial of Seville. The golf course is clearly visible. 

















Houses still occupied. Note the size of the yard surrounding each house. It seems you only had a fence if you had a dog but sometimes not even then. 





The approach to what I think was the old golf clubhouse which is situated on top of a small rise on the housing estate. 


















An old sugar cane harvester parked behind the clubhouse.


















Derelict houses in Seville. These old houses generally had wooden floors so even though it may be easy to access, take great care when walking inside.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 17, 2009)

Great find, Trinpaul. The harvester's an interesting piece of machinery and I love the club house...fabulous windows and metal doors.


----------



## Raz333 (Jan 20, 2009)

interesting location, same kind of stuff and setup they did over here in malaysia for expats running the large and remote rubber estates.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 20, 2009)

Another good report & pics TP -love the contrast of the buildings against those palm trees 

That old Golf Clubhouse would make a lovely house 

Lb


----------

